# Passt in das Graphite 600T ein E-ATX Board?



## mwittrock82 (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo!

Ich stehe momentan etwas auf dem Schlauch 

Ich möchte mir gern das Grphite Gehäuse mit dem ASUS Maximus IV Extreme zulegen (wenn es mal wieder lieferbar ist...), was ja ein E-ATX Board ist und in das Graphite ja nur ATX Boards passen sollen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das passt? Oder sind dann die Festplattenkäfige o.ä. im weg?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (27. Januar 2011)

Es ist ein ATX Gehäuse, ich habe das Gigabyte UD7 was EATX ist, montiert bekommen, deckt halt nur die Kabeldurchführungen ab, EATX kommt ja nur weiter nach vorne, nach unten ändert sich ja nichts, von daher kann man die HDD Käfige auch nebeneinander positionieren


----------



## Happyplace4190 (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo in mein damaliges 600t passte das EVGA 4 Way SLI nicht rein !!


----------



## TerrorTomato (13. Februar 2011)

das Liegt daran, dass das 4 Way SLi XL-ATX ist. Also es geht nach unten, während E-ATX in die Breite geht...


----------



## SaKuL (14. Februar 2011)

Jup, E-ATX passt ist so gut wie alle ATX-Cases.


----------



## mwittrock82 (14. Februar 2011)

Habe jetzt ein ASUS Rampage III Extreme Board in dem Gehäuse drin. Passt einwandfrei.

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (14. Februar 2011)

Alles klar, danke für das Feedback


----------

